# The Jedi police



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:cheesien:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/8003067.stm


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats all kinds of amazing! hahaha

you never dissapoint JT

thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ya have to admit. As far as religions go, this would be a good one.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

haha so true.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Feel the power and the glory of the force.

Turn thee from the darkside, who wouldst rule this world for their own evil gain.

May the force be with you.

Congregation: and with you.

Now let's hear a word from Brother Yoda about this weekend's picnic fundraiser for Jedi Missionaries to Africa.

For your contributions we thank however much work still to be done there is. 

Your generousity we need. Give please as a contest there is between us and other Jedi temples. Beat them we will. 

With you the force may be.

Congregation: and with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if they're issued light sabers?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Not surprising this is.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

But which side of the Force do they follow, Light or Dark?


----------

